# $1.98 gas  oh my!



## Josiah (Dec 24, 2014)

Some time back, when I was doing a lot of driving I remember thinking I'll probably never see gas under $3 again. So yesterday all the stations just east of Cincinnati are $1.98 with Sam's Club $1.94.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2014)

Just went by BJ's and its $2.35. We are a little behind most states except NY and CA.


----------



## Mike (Dec 24, 2014)

Come on over to the UK and check the price here!

Today it is £1.13 per Litre, (4.5 litres per Gallon)
which is around $7.90 per gallon.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2014)

Go to. gasbuddy.com and type in your zip code..


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

That is great, I so wish my best bud was able to drive, we'd be having great times about now up and down the coast.  Sigh.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in Chicago..  Doubt if it will EVER get to below $2 here.   We are at $2.47 now


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2014)

I think it was $2.35 last time I filled up, those lower prices are welcome for sure!


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2014)

PA has high price gas. We were just saddled with a 0.28 (In that area) gas tax increase last fall, but it comes in stages. So, when it ends, we will be number 2 in the country in gas prices behind CA. It's good to be number 2 at something, but I would prefer if it were more like tax rebates for Seniors. Prices here in my part of the state are in the area of $2.40.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 24, 2014)

I gassed up a couple of days ago at $1.98.  One of the neighbors dropped by an hour ago, and said the local stations were down to $1.94 this morning.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 24, 2014)

I guess gas prices can drive the prices of food and many other items.

I'm lucky that, even with working, I only have to get gas every 3 weeks. I drive a Corolla. I usually don't worry about the price of gas much. But every bit helps.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 24, 2014)

Kitties said:


> I guess gas prices can drive the prices of food and many other items.
> 
> I'm lucky that, even with working, I only have to get gas every 3 weeks. I drive a Corolla. I usually don't worry about the price of gas much. But every bit helps.



true. less fuel cost for truckers and rail mean lower cost of living


----------



## kcvet (Dec 24, 2014)

1.88 here


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2014)

Don M. said:


> I gassed up a couple of days ago at $1.98.  One of the neighbors dropped by an hour ago, and said the local stations were down to $1.94 this morning.



Before you head out, check the gas prices on your route..CLICK HERE GASBUDDY.COM


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2014)

Kitties said:


> I guess gas prices can drive the prices of food and many other items.
> 
> I'm lucky that, even with working, I only have to get gas every 3 weeks. I drive a Corolla. I usually don't worry about the price of gas much. But every bit helps.



America's needs are moved by truck....


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 25, 2014)

I paid 1.87 the other day, here in the thumb of Michigan, hope it stays that way


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 25, 2014)

A good time to travel. I have a long trip planned several months from now. Knowing my luck.......it will be way up again.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## kcvet (Jan 4, 2015)

I get a break


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2015)

Just filled up today at $1.89 per gal.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 9, 2015)

1.68 here


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2015)

We are still $2.15 here at BJs in Florida.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 9, 2015)

$1.71, here.  I had 30 cents/gallon discount on my Kroger's card.  Filled my truck for $1.41/gallon.  This is insane!  Never drempt we'd see it this low again in my lifetime.  I bought lots of gasoline for 19 and 20 cents/gallon in the '60s.  Late '66 or early '67 it hit 30 cents/gallon.  Sorta stabilized until the Iranian issues in 1974 and the gas rationing.  That started it spiraling up and it hasn't stopped... until this past few weeks.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 9, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> $1.71, here.  I had 30 cents/gallon discount on my Kroger's card.  Filled my truck for $1.41/gallon.  This is insane!  Never drempt we'd see it this low again in my lifetime.  I bought lots of gasoline for 19 and 20 cents/gallon in the '60s.  Late '66 or early '67 it hit 30 cents/gallon.  Sorta stabilized until the Iranian issues in 1974 and the gas rationing.  That started it spiraling up and it hasn't stopped... until this past few weeks.



I remember the gas shortage in 73-74






During the 1973 Arab-Israeli War, Arab members of the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC) imposed an embargo against the United States in retaliation for the U.S. decision to re-supply the Israeli military and to gain leverage in the post-war peace negotiations. Arab OPEC members also extended the embargo to other countries that supported Israel including the Netherlands, Portugal, and South Africa. The embargo both banned petroleum exports to the targeted nations and introduced cuts in oil production. Several years of negotiations between oil-producing nations and oil companies had already destabilized a decades-old pricing system, which exacerbated the embargo’s effects.

https://history.state.gov/milestones/1969-1976/oil-embargo


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 9, 2015)

When we were stationed in Germany in the 70s, our gas was rationed, and very expensive.  The rationing never presented a problem for us, though, as there was VERY good public transportation that went everywhere.  It was more of a hassle to drive than it was to just take the strassenbahn (streetcar) or the train.  The only times I ever drove were to make a big commissary trip or to go up and pick somebody at the airport in Frankfurt.  It was actually kind of freeing.  Wish I could do that here, but our public transportation where I live is deplorable and pretty much useless.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2015)

Down to £1.05 per litre here, from almost £1.30 a few weeks ago , making a gallon £5.25, we're  still one of the most expensive countries in the world for fuel but better than it was and dropping daily..


----------

